# the marvellous PS/Illustrator tutorial thread



## pengaleng (Oct 5, 2004)

I_feel_it_is_time_that_we_had_ourselves_a_tutorial_thread...

so_post_up_your_tutorial_sites_


not_strictly_ps_or_illustrator,but_a_cool_colour_scheming/theory_thingo/generator: 

http://wellstyled.com/tools/colorscheme2/index-en.html

*Illustrator_tutorials...*

http://www.graphic-design.com/Photoshop/tutorials/0403-22.html

http://northlite.50megs.com/illus/paint.htm

http://online.caup.washington.edu/courses/larcwi01/larc440/illustrator_DrawCurves.htm

http://www.2ginc.com/tutorials/illus01.html

http://www.graphicvisuals.com/tutorialvectorart.htm

http://www.illustratorworld.com/index.shtml

*Photoshop_tutorials...*

http://www.cbtcafe.com/photoshop/softlight/softlighteffect.html -a_soft_light_tutorial

http://www.crunchball.com/forum/viewtopic.php? -creating_a_dotted_overlay_thing

http://www.photoshop101.com/tutorials/effects/

http://www.photoshopdesign.net/tutorials/j1.htm -a_flyer_tutorial_its_abit_shyte_but_teaches_you_stuff

http://www.graphics-central.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=8

http://www.ringsurf.com/netring?ring=psbrushes;action=list -PS_brushes_webring

http://www.project09.com/tutorials/Photoshop/photo-manip/

http://www.photoshopdesign.net/tutorials/e1.htm

http://www.spoono.com/photoshop/index.php?setstyle=8&setstyle=5 -The_loveley_spoono

http://www.thewebmachine.com/

http://www.webdesignstudien.de/webdesignstudienv4/tutorials/english/eyegasm.html

http://www.dezignspot.net/content/category/2/7/25/

http://www.photofoolery.com/tutorials_all.php

http://www.good-tutorials.com/

http://www.photoshopgurus.com/





most_of_these_are_a_bit_shyte_tbh_I've_just_bunged_up_everything_in_my_faves_that_still_worked

so_add_your_own


----------



## Crispy (Oct 5, 2004)

Crispy's Photoshop Tips That You May Not Know About

If you use the measure tool (in the eye-dropper roll out) and stretch it out in the drawing, the angle of the line is automatically entered in the 'Arbitrary' canvas rotate. This lets you easily rotate wonky photos. Just measure on a centrally located horizontal or vertical line and rotate arbitrary.

When dragging guidelines, hold down shift to make the guideline snap to the ticks on the ruler. Zoom in or out to get a finer/coarser ruler.

Will add more if I think of them 

EDIT : Hey, you typed a space! "bunged_up_everyt hing_in_my"


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 5, 2004)

itssomedefultthingytrustme


----------



## mellowmoose (Oct 12, 2004)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> itssomedefultthingytrustme



use the full stop instead of the underscore u muppet .. its faster


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 12, 2004)

Wicked, cheers TP - I really need to learn some of this stuff.


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 12, 2004)

http://www.designbattle.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=63 -a-pretty-cool-grunge-background-tutorial

http://www.fotofects.com/tutorials/photoshop/photographic_effects/fog/index.htm -foggy-foggy-random-fog-could-be-cool-for-something

http://www.fotofects.com/tutorials/...s/black_white_and_colour_photograph/index.htm -black-and-white-and-colour-oh-my!

http://www.neoenvision.com/tutorial...ll&id=1096262033&archive=&start_from=&ucat=4& -pixel-s-t-r-e-t-c-h-i-n-g-fun

http://www.hawxby.com/tutorials/23/Tutorial.asp?id=23 -firey-eyes

http://www.idigitalemotion.com/tutorials/guest/old_looking_images/oldlookingimages.html -make-new-photos-look-old


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 12, 2004)

http://www.photoshopdesign.net/tutorials/psdnet10a.htm

http://finaladvent.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=9 blending

http://forum.weborum.com/index.php?showtopic=366 stripey-things

http://forum.weborum.com/index.php?showtopic=328 cut-out-image-banner-thing

http://www.v4images.com/tutorials/tutorials.php?id=tut-8 layer-masks

http://invano.com/?photoshop:MaskingImage more-layer-masks

http://www.moonfantasy.com/v7/photoshop/tutorial06/index.php feathering

http://www.arraich.com/ps6_tips_ddodgeburn1.htm dodge-and-burn-tools

http://gfxgamers.4.forumer.com/index.php?showtopic=9 blood-text

http://www.pbkill.com/tutorials/ps/textpath/textpath.html type-on-a-path

http://www.ethicsdesigns.com/tutorial_pixel_shadow.php pixel-shadow


----------



## MadFish (Oct 18, 2004)

http://www.good-tutorials.com/ - literally thousands of the things...


----------



## Firky (Oct 18, 2004)

DA Resources, for things Adobe, loads of brushes, tuts, textures, gradients. 

Vectorize Pretty good Freehand tutorial presented in Flash.

Keyboard shortcuts in AI (Mac).

How to select complicated paths and objects


----------



## moon (Oct 23, 2004)

*Can this thread be a sticky please/namechange also*

Can this thread be a sticky please??

also any good Photoshop tutorial sites out there?

here are some aftereffects tutorial sites

http://www.toolfarm.com/

http://www.creativecow.net/forum/view_posts.php?forumid=1

http://www.wrigleyvideo.com/videotutorial/tut_premiere65.htm

http://www.ayatoweb.com/index_e.html

http://www.xtreme-is-back.com/


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 8, 2004)

the ones above are photoshop ones moon

http://www.good-tutorials.com/track/5808 - cool glowy thing

http://www.good-tutorials.com/track/5577 - lomography simulation

http://www.good-tutorials.com/track/5363 - weired lighting pic (if you need to know how to make a grid pm me - re:read the comments @ the bottom) *scroll*

http://www.good-tutorials.com/track/5308 - make yourself have flawless skin

http://www.good-tutorials.com/track/5146 - make your teeth whiter

http://www.good-tutorials.com/track/4570 - basic colour theory

http://www.good-tutorials.com/track/4154 - complimentary colour theory

http://www.good-tutorials.com/track/4071 - monochrome colour theory

http://www.good-tutorials.com/track/3002 - vivid colours woo yay

http://www.good-tutorials.com/track/1797 - comics


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 30, 2004)

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/webwasp/photoshop/17-blending-mode/blend-modes.htm

sumfing about layer blending modes


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 30, 2004)

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/webwasp/photoshop/photoshop-home.htm

whole list of shit too


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 30, 2004)

Can someone star this thread so that it doesn't get deleted?


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 4, 2005)

Illustrator Tutorials


http://www.illustratorworld.com/tips/ 
http://www.steeldolphin.com/tutorials_illustrator.php 
http://www.thewebmachine.com 
http://www.adobe.com/products/tips/illustrator.html 
http://www.sketchpad.net/illustrator.htm 
http://www.tutorialfind.com/tutoria...be/illustrator/ 
http://graphicdesign.about.com/libr...illustrator.htm 
http://www.vecpix.com/tutorials/illustrator/ 
http://studio.pinnacle-elite.com/tutorials/aitut01.html 
http://studio.pinnacle-elite.com/tutorials/eyestut.html 
http://studio.pinnacle-elite.com/tutorials/shadetut.html 
http://tiemdesign.com/HOWTO/Illustrator.htm 
http://www.2ginc.com/tutorials/illus.html 
http://www.techtutorials.info/drzadill.html 
http://www.wowwebdesigns.com/power_guides/ 
http://www.vtc.com/illustrator10.htm 
http://www.crittersngifts.com/meshtut/meshtutmain.html 
http://www.clublime.com/ 

^^ some random illustrator tutorials 

enjoy


----------



## Firky (Jan 4, 2005)

I've asked for a tut' thread to be stickied before... usual deaf ears listened  

[edit: doh! sticked]


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2005)

Thread stickied now SAH!


----------



## Firky (Jan 4, 2005)

Merci


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 3, 2005)

blahblahblah


----------



## kropotkin (Feb 18, 2005)

wrong thread...


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 21, 2005)

^^ eejit.


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 12, 2005)

websitey stuffs

http://www.good-tutorials.com/track/968  < aqua buttons

http://www.good-tutorials.com/track/1419  < glowy text

http://www.good-tutorials.com/track/1772  < polished metal text

http://www.good-tutorials.com/track/7682  < little pixel buttony things

http://www.good-tutorials.com/track/6111  < smileys


----------



## Firky (May 19, 2005)

http://www.graphicdesignforum.com/

this aint bad for those who are in the industry, pretty american, but useful moreso for professionals


----------



## zenie (Jun 5, 2005)

Are these gonna be applicable for CS2?

if not can anyone reccomend me some?

Cheers


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 5, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> Are these gonna be applicable for CS2?



yeh they should work ok, not a lot has changed tbh.


----------



## zenie (Jun 5, 2005)

I wanna be able to draw like you TP!!! 

The tutorials you have put up are all good but how do you START learning?


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 5, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> The tutorials you have put up are all good but how do you START learning?



its easy really, its by DOING.


----------



## zenie (Jun 5, 2005)

> its easy really, its by DOING.



OK OK I get the message


----------



## votisit (Jul 9, 2005)

http://rebelefx.co.uk/index.php

Lots of different tutorials on this site, from magical flowers to touching up treasured photos and even animation, also plenty of friendly people always willing to help out the newbies.


----------



## Addy (Jul 16, 2005)

Photoshop CS For Dummies E-Book
Link
Disable any FTP Programmes you may have running
Click 'Free' download button
Enjoy


----------



## Soreenkid (Jul 16, 2005)

ace


----------



## moon (Jul 16, 2005)

Also here is a brilliant tutorial website with streaming movies for all kinds of graphic/video software.

www.vtc.com/

You can watch the first 3 chapters of a tutorial for free, subscribe for monthly online access to all tutorials, or buy cd roms.


----------



## zenie (Jul 16, 2005)

Addy said:
			
		

> Photoshop CS E-Book
> Link
> Disable any FTP Programmes you may have running
> Click 'Free' download button
> Enjoy



Can't get it to work for me - has the file gone now?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 16, 2005)

works fer me


----------



## Addy (Jul 16, 2005)

If you have had trouble trying to download then i suggest you get someone more computer savvy to get the file for you, cause the unpacking bit might confuse you.

The download works fine.
Click the link
Bottom of page click on 'free download' button
Wait 30 seconds
Click on the download link.

Unzip/rar the file
Unzip the next batch of files
run the initial ddu.rar
end up with photoshop cs for dummies pdf


----------



## exosculate (Aug 24, 2005)

nice

bumped


----------



## Soreenkid (Aug 29, 2005)

Lots of textures init:

http://textures.forrest.cz/


----------



## pengaleng (May 2, 2006)

skin tutorials

http://www.roge.ru/?page_id=105

http://www.roge.ru/?page_id=104

http://www.roge.ru/?page_id=106


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 6, 2006)

Great links! I could spend days messing around with them heh!

So, does anyone here use the selective colour doohicky? All I ever seem to see in PS books is about the channel mixer for controlling colour. I have messed with the channel mixer, and like what it can do (good for b/w conversions, although I'm only just starting out using this method), but at the moment I seem to prefer selective colour instead. There are so many variables you can tweak to get it just right.

Does anyone know of any good selective colour tutorials out there?


----------



## Firky (May 10, 2006)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of any good selective colour tutorials out there?



http://www.artworld.si/selective_color-tutorial-68.art

it comes into its owen when merging two images that are at different luminouslllyy ssshpeakin'


----------



## pengaleng (May 21, 2006)

http://tips.romanzolin.com/articles/article010.shtml

digital darkroom


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 22, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> http://tips.romanzolin.com/articles/article010.shtml
> 
> digital darkroom



The contrast masking tutorial on this page is great


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 16, 2006)

why has this been unstickied?


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2006)

Because it hadn't been updated in nearly five months!

Give us some more stuff!


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 16, 2006)

what do you want from me?  I've bled myself dry  I'm on my fuckin knees  I've run out of tears  I'm chewing glass


----------



## Firky (Oct 16, 2006)

Its good for reference, I'll start posting it


----------



## cesare (Oct 16, 2006)

*Petition*

I, the undersigned lurker that uses this thread, politely request a resticky


cesare


----------



## Firky (Oct 16, 2006)

Making realistic saturation and contrast levels:

http://www.dphotonews.com/tutorials/massive_correction.php

Fixing white balance:

http://freephotoshopguides.com/photo-effects/understanding-correcting-white-balance/

apple mac scroll bars for web 2.0 sites:

http://frankenkill.fr.funpic.org/fsign3/index.php?pagina=page/tutorials&ID=15

Playing with DoF:

http://www.choppingphotos.com/tutorials/depth-of-field/index.php

Diffuse glow:

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/40620549/


----------



## Firky (Oct 17, 2006)

Silkscreen effect:

http://www.photoshopsupport.com/tutorials/or/warhol-pop-art-silkscreen.html

Create a stencil 

http://www.spraypaintstencils.com/stenciltutorials/stenciltutorial1.html

Loada really good illy tutorials:

http://www.ndesign-studio.com/resources/tutorials/


----------



## CA9I (Oct 17, 2006)

Brilliant thread.


----------



## Firky (Oct 18, 2006)

Cross Process:

http://www.photoshopsupport.com/tutorials/or/cross-processing.html


----------



## Firky (Oct 19, 2006)

Using the mask tool:

http://photoshopcontest.com/tutorials/15/pen-tool-as-mask-selector.html


----------



## ICB (Nov 8, 2006)

Anyone got anything good for PSP and/or The Gimp?


----------



## Firky (Nov 11, 2006)

I'd of thought the PS tuts would apply to Gimp. 

PSP is crapola.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Nov 21, 2006)

I often have a problem with tutorials because I want to know 'why' as well as 'how'. I've found this site pretty useful on the 'why' part of learning PP basics. 

http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/tutorials.htm


----------



## Firky (Jan 14, 2007)

Eliminate Noise with the Color Replacement Tool

http://www.planetphotoshop.com/eliminate-noise-with-the-color-replacement-tool.html

Not as good as noise ninja but pretty good all the same


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 5, 2007)

http://www.yourguides.org/


----------



## johey24 (Feb 6, 2008)

god, it seems you are all using this tool except me ... how silly ... must get over my aversion to this and investigate.


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 6, 2008)

how many fingers can you get up yer bum?


----------



## Dreadwear (Dec 26, 2008)

Does anyone know of any good tutorial sites for photoimpact?

I have one or two but if anyone else can recommend any decent ones, that would be great.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 3, 2009)

Hmmm....this isn't anything to with PS etc, but since most of the people here are good photographers it would be stupid to make a new thread IMO 

http://digital-photography-school.com/tips

I'm currently making my way through this site reading up on basics like aperture, shutter speed and ISO, and this website explains everything well.  For someone like me its pretty damn sweet and a big help


----------



## scott_forester (Feb 3, 2009)

Can anyone point me to PS tutorial for making road signs. I want to make the signs you see on a roundabout and put the names of my own towns on the direction arrows ---- if that makes sense?


----------



## Dreadwear (Feb 3, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Hmmm....this isn't anything to with PS etc, but since most of the people here are good photographers it would be stupid to make a new thread IMO
> 
> http://digital-photography-school.com/tips
> 
> I'm currently making my way through this site reading up on basics like aperture, shutter speed and ISO, and this website explains everything well.  For someone like me its pretty damn sweet and a big help




Yeah, I use this site too. It seems to be really helpful so far!


----------



## weltweit (May 25, 2017)

OK, I want some colour tips.

I use Adobe Photoshop Elements 9

I recently took this picture which I like..


apart from the fact that the bluebells were actually blue yet in the image they are verging on purple. What colour adjustments can I make to turn the bluebells blue without messing up the rest of the image?


----------



## High Voltage (May 25, 2017)

Can you mask out the dog and then adjust the background colours? - looking at the picture the dog would be mainly on the black channel so selecting the dog would be pretty easy (in CMYK mode) - you'd be able to mask out the dark background if you wanted to as well leaving only the green grass/flowers selected - well that's what I'd do in photoshop (not elements but photoshop) any good?


----------



## weltweit (May 25, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> Can you mask out the dog and then adjust the background colours? - looking at the picture the dog would be mainly on the black channel so selecting the dog would be pretty easy (in CMYK mode) - you'd be able to mask out the dark background if you wanted to as well leaving only the green grass/flowers selected - well that's what I'd do in photoshop (not elements but photoshop) any good?


I am never very good at masking things 

I have had a play with adjusting hue and saturation and brightness which seems to have edged the bluebells back towards being blue. And I prefer the image after those changes.

Actually, now that I am playing with, it there is a whole load more I can adjust in that bit of elements.


----------



## High Voltage (May 25, 2017)

weltweit said:


> I am never very good at masking things
> 
> I have had a play with adjusting hue and saturation and brightness which seems to have edged the bluebells back towards being blue. And I prefer the image after those changes.



If you change the illustration from RGB to CMYK and then switch on the black channel you could use the detail on that to get most of the mask done - I know what you mean about masks, they seem very confusing but they really are, in my opinion they key to doing "stuff" in photoshop easier - there's some really good tutorials on YouTube which I've found and once you get your head around them help tremendously - again, this is the full Photoshop I'm talking about not elements


----------



## weltweit (May 25, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> If you change the illustration from RGB to CMYK and then switch on the black channel you could use the detail on that to get most of the mask done - I know what you mean about masks, they seem very confusing but they really are, in my opinion they key to doing "stuff" in photoshop easier - there's some really good tutorials on YouTube which I've found and once you get your head around them help tremendously - again, this is the full Photoshop I'm talking about not elements


Elements 9 does not support CMYK .. Still I am learning more what it can do by playing about with it.
Thanks for your posts High Voltage


----------



## RoyReed (May 25, 2017)

Have you calibrated your monitor? If not, then it might be pointless doing such fine colour adjustments.

I've checked the colour of the bluebells at a few points on the image, and they don't read as purple at all.

 

If the blue was tending towards purple, the red value would be higher than the green. I don't think I've been getting any of the grass in the sampling area.


----------



## weltweit (May 25, 2017)

Oh that is interesting RoyReed and thanks for looking at it.
My monitor is only blackpoint adjusted, it hasn't been colour calibrated.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 20, 2018)

Anyone have any quick tips as to using layer masks.

I want to blend some images together but on some I want to exclude some bright areas. In lighten mode the layers look ok and I can just paint black on the parts of the images which I don't want but that is non undoable and I understand that I should be able to use a layer mask and put my edits on that.

But I can't seem to make the layer mask paintable?

Using PS Elements 9 

Tips much appreciated.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 20, 2018)

Don't worry, I found a tutorial online, got it sussed now


----------



## weltweit (Oct 13, 2018)

RoyReed said:


> Have you calibrated your monitor? If not, then it might be pointless doing such fine colour adjustments.
> ...


Just to note, I have now calibrated my monitor and now the bluebells are blue, yay


----------



## RoyReed (Oct 14, 2018)

weltweit said:


> Just to note, I have now calibrated my monitor and now the bluebells are blue, yay


Makes a real difference, doesn't it.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 14, 2018)

RoyReed said:


> Makes a real difference, doesn't it.


Yes, it gives me more confidence in what I see on the screen. 

I had doubts about blues because of the bluebell photo and also sand coloured items because of another image which printed very strangely. 

Now because of that second image I think the photo shop where I had my prints made might themselves not be calibrated as my sandy beach came out grey clay coloured.


----------



## RoyReed (Oct 14, 2018)

weltweit said:


> Yes, it gives me more confidence in what I see on the screen.
> 
> I had doubts about blues because of the bluebell photo and also sand coloured items because of another image which printed very strangely.
> 
> Now because of that second image I think the photo shop where I had my prints made might themselves not be calibrated as my sandy beach came out grey clay coloured.


It could be the print shop, or it could be that you didn't apply the right colour profile for the lab/paper combination. Does the lab supply colour profiles on their website? If they don't, then they're either no good, or they're only set up to supply amateur snaps.

Don't forget that just because a particular image looks good in sRGB, Adobe RGB or whatever, that it will automatically look good in a different colour space.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 14, 2018)

RoyReed said:


> It could be the print shop, or it could be that you didn't apply the right colour profile for the lab/paper combination. Does the lab supply colour profiles on their website? If they don't, then they're either no good, or they're only set up to supply amateur snaps.


They are a post office with a Fuji photo printer and some photo terminals. They were recently bought by a young couple who I don't think have much of an idea, quality has gone down, they are indeed aimed at amateurs and I have been meaning to find somewhere better. Where I used to live I used a Boots which used to provide consistent results.


----------



## gawkrodger (Mar 4, 2019)

anyone got a discount code for Adobe CC?


----------



## cybershot (Mar 4, 2019)

gawkrodger said:


> anyone got a discount code for Adobe CC?



Make friends with school/college/university students* or teachers.

Adobe Creative Cloud for students and teachers | Adobe Creative Cloud

*I don't recommend approaching random students in the streets, especially those underage! You might find yourself in a spot of bother.

Or torrent it.


----------

